# Barking at the TV!!!!!!



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

HUGE problem for us. Ozzie jumps and barks at the TV anytime there is an animal, or anything that looks like an animal (ie: fight scenes, fast movements). Telling him NO does practically nothing, same with a can o pennies. All I can think of to do is get up off the couch (not fun for a lazy couch potato!) and then he runs away... just to come right back at the TV!! Any advice/suggestions?? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Stop watching shows that has animals in them? :w00t:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Well Cesar Milan is definitely out! Same with Animal Planet... but he will still jump and bark at any sudden movements or fight scenes or even a period movie with horses sets him off!!! at first it was cute and amusing but now it is just frustrating!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It sounds like he's just giving a couch potato an exercise regimen. :thumbsup:You should thank him. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Hmmm...ear plugs?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It kind of amazes me when dogs do that!! Hardy is the only fluff that I've ever had that does that. Are they seeing what we're seeing? No scents for them just sight. Hardy is really intelligent(but rotten) so it's like he 's the only one that notices the t. V. shows. I don't really know????


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

lol one time Ozzie started barking at a greeting card my mom got me of a Yorkie on the cover!!!! He also gets excited when I play videos of Maltese


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> lol one time Ozzie started barking at a greeting card my mom got me of a Yorkie on the cover!!!! He also gets excited when I play videos of Maltese


Ozzie sounds like a wonderful, intelligent fluff to me !!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky will do that only if he hears dogs barking on TV. I have had success with 'look at me, as long as he is sitting on my chair - which is most of the time.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Awww, thank you!!! He really is... I will have to post video of him doing it sometime!! 

His only "flaw" is that he is a little 'fraidy boy a lot of the time, but the rescue group warned us before we adopted him  He is mostly afraid of other pups and loud noices, which is why another fluff may be out of the question for him.... :-/


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL as I opened this thread a cat food commercial came on and Penny instantly starts growling and barking. She is just the same. I haven't had much luck in stopping her as yet. I got her a bit better for a while by playing Cesar repeatedly until she just gave up. Sometimes distraction helps but if she has gone into an instant crazy bark then I pop her in her crate. I did look at me and treating, but she goes from 0 to 100 in a second at the teeniest little critter or fight scene etc. She watches the Tv all the time. So if you find the solution I am game.  She also barks at pictures of dogs. She was at the vets office and the vet wondered why she was doing a low growl and semi bark at the wall. It was a doggy pic. He had never seen that before, thought it was pretty funny.


----------

